
YouTube to ban accounts that are not commercially viable - christianmm
https://www.youtube.com/t/terms?preview=20191210#main&
======
lightgreen
I don’t speak English well enough but phrase “to ban” sounds like YouTube is
actually going to ban, while in fact YouTube only reserves the right to ban.
But the latter is not clickbaity enough.

------
parasubvert
IOW it means they can kick you off if you cost them too much money.

Which is fully reasonable for a private company. Unfortunately people have
treated YouTube like a utility that makes them a living.

It would be great to see PeerTube (and other ActivityPub-based federated open-
source software social networks) grow and improve to the point it is a viable
replacement.

------
kadoban
They must have already had some provision to use for those cases, right? I
can't imagine that if i uploaded a 24/7 feed of a tree growing they'd have let
me do that forever.

~~~
lightgreen
I think they are probably going to delete all these endless and useless video
game streams.

------
slackfan
I, for one, welcome our new youtube TOS rationalization overlords.

~~~
christianmm
Too many of them here, this got no traction on 2 submissions

~~~
slackfan
Shocked, shocked I tell you!

------
verdverm
Where exactly does it say this? I did not see a statement in my skimming

~~~
void_nill
[...] Terminations by YouTube for Service Changes

YouTube may terminate your access, or your Google account’s access to all or
part of the Service if YouTube believes, in its sole discretion, that
provision of the Service to you is no longer commercially viable. [...]

~~~
detaro
That isn't in the changes though, which the title suggested.

